# RIP David Bowie



## Stormcat (Jan 11, 2016)

This morning, David Bowie lost his battle to cancer.

Let us pay our respects and share our memories.

[video]https://youtu.be/poZCINzxzrQ[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 11, 2016)

[video=youtube;aTc4C3vWows]https://youtu.be/aTc4C3vWows/watch?v=aTc4C3vWows[/video]


Rest in peace, David :cry:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2016)

10year-old me: " I want some albums for Christmas."

Older sib: "Music? Really? Okay... like what?"

Me: " I like that Purple Haze song."

Sib: "Okay... what else?"

Me:  "That group that has the cover that opens in layers and is a skull."

Sib: "'Brain Salad Surgery'? That's E.L.P."

Me: "Yeah, I like them."

Sib: "What else?"

Me: "David Bowie, I like David Bowie."

Sib: "He's kind of gay..."

Me: "I don't care. I like him."

So one of my first albums was _Diamond Dogs._  The sci-fi spoken word part was awesome..._fleas the size of rats, sucked on rats the size of...._And it had the whole _1984 _theme (_George Orwell_) which I would read (and then re-appreciate) a few years later.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 11, 2016)

I first got involved in the dark side around 1973.  It wasn't too long afterwards that about half of my friends dyed their hair blonde across the fringe and down the front sides.  Even the young women were doing it around my way.  The guy had a cult following.
I totally loved it when that guy on the space station played Space Oddity a while back.
Absolutely ace!
Just been playing this full blast https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D67kmFzSh_o
Bollocks to the neighbours.  They make enough racket of their own.


----------



## dither (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh DEAR,

HOW SAD.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 11, 2016)

Been listening to "The Man Who Sold The World" this morning to honor him. Never was one of my favorite artists, but the man had some great work, and overall an amazing career. There's no one that can dispute his influence, and he will be missed.

Thanks for your contributions to rock, Dave. Rest easy, man.


----------



## escorial (Jan 11, 2016)

Shock that....


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 11, 2016)

I have been listening on BBC Radio 4 to a tribute to David Bowie. Comments from around the world were expressing their sympathy for his passing into the world of light. They came in many different languages from places as far afield as Iceland, Russia and China. Amazing how many followers one single person can attract.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Jan 11, 2016)

Lemmy... Bowie... who's next? =\


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 11, 2016)

[video=youtube;eqBre9RfF9c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqBre9RfF9c[/video]

R.I.P Bowie.


----------



## Cran (Jan 11, 2016)

The first music I ever bought was David Bowie's Space Oddity LP (in 1971). After all those moves around Oz, I still have it.


It's been a hell of a journey, Major Tom. Planet Earth is blue.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 12, 2016)

Cran said:


> . . . Planet Earth is blue.



Planet Earth misses you.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 12, 2016)

Life on Mars. See ya there.


----------



## Stormcat (Jan 12, 2016)

bazz cargo said:


> Life on Mars. See ya there.


Will there be spiders?


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jan 12, 2016)

I didn't know that...

Damn, one less classic rock star left.

Sad.

RIP


----------



## Jigawatt (Jan 13, 2016)

I just watched _The Prestige_ on TV tonight. It's been awhile since I last saw the movie. To my astonishment, I had forgotten that David Bowie played Tesla. Wow, David made a fantastic Tesla - one genius playing another.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jan 14, 2016)

Jigawatt said:


> I just watched _The Prestige_ on TV tonight. It's been awhile since I last saw the movie. To my astonishment, I had forgotten that David Bowie played Tesla. Wow, David made a fantastic Tesla - one genius playing another.



Wow...

I never knew that and must have seen that movie 20 times... that makes it better.


----------



## Stormcat (Jan 14, 2016)

Jigawatt said:


> I just watched _The Prestige_ on TV tonight. It's been awhile since I last saw the movie. To my astonishment, I had forgotten that David Bowie played Tesla. Wow, David made a fantastic Tesla - one genius playing another.



That was an awesome movie, Bowie made it even better!

As a Major Telsa Fangirl, I'm glad they got someone as awesome as David Bowie to play him.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh, Prestige... Love that movie! I think that was the best and weirdest Bowie's role....


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Jan 14, 2016)

RhythmOvPain said:


> Lemmy... Bowie... who's next? =\



Alan Rickman's death fills out the third death.

Le sigh...



> JANUARY 14, 2016
> Alan Rickman, the British actor who brought an erudite dignity to film roles like Hans Gruber, the nefarious mastermind of “Die Hard,” and Severus Snape, the dour master of potions in the “Harry Potter” series, died on Thursday. He was 69.



That's like... today.

Lemmy died 4 days after his 70th birthday.

Alan and Bowie, together at 69.

Crazy shit, that.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Jan 21, 2016)

We will never see another Ziggy Stardust ever again in this lifetime.


----------

